# adaquan sq or im???



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wondering if giving adaquan sq is less effective than im? My vet had me giving it sq to my old boy. 

I was also curious how others give it sq? A couple of times I thing I did something wrong and didn't get the adaquan into my dog. (if that makes any sense)


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

At the practice at which I work we give either way and see no difference. Most pets appear prefer SQ since its shallow and can be masked with a pinch. If your vet office offers cold laser therapy that seems to do an exceptional job when coupled with adequan as far as offering relief.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always given it SQ because I can't do IM and even if I could, I'd still do it SQ just because IMHO it would be less painful.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My vet says it's supposed to be intramuscular. It's also labeled that way:
Adequan Canine Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

From Drugs.com: "Absorption, distribution, metabolism, and excretion of PSGAG *following intramuscular injection* have been studied in several species, including rats, rabbits, humans, horses and dogs."


----------

